# Plotter Button



## uli90 (27. Mrz 2018)

Hallo

ich muss für ein Modul ein Statistischen Taschenrechner (Berechnung von Mittelwert, Varianz etc) mit einer Plotter Funktion programmieren. Das Problem liegt dabei für mich bei der graphischen Darstellung durch den Plotter. Ich habe einen dazugehörigen Button generiert der mit beim Betätigen die Zufallszahlen als Punkte plottet. Die Zufallszahlen werden dabei in dem Feld "txtWere" ausgegeben. Nun möchte ich im selben Fenster den Mittelwert geplottet bekommen(als Zahl). 


btnPlotter.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
   public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0) {

    int wert = 0;
    String[] txtWerte = txt_Werte.getText().trim().split(" ");  
    int[] a = new int[10];
    String command = arg0.getActionCommand();
    Plotter plotter = new Graphic("Werte").getPlotter();
    double[] werte = new double[txtWerte.length];


    plotter.setDataLineStyle(LineStyle.FILLED_SYMBOL);
       plotter.setDataColor(Color.BLACK);
    plotter.setText("Werte", 1, 1, Color.BLACK);

    for (int n = 0; n < 10; n++) {
     wert = (int) (Math.random() * 100) + 1;
     a[n] = wert;
     txt_Werte.setText(txt_Werte.getText() + " " + wert);
     plotter.add(n, wert);
    }
        plotter.repaint();

     plotter.setDataLineStyle(LineStyle.VALUE);
     plotter.setDataColor(Color.RED);
     plotter.setText("Mittelwert", 1, 4, Color.RED);

     for (int n = 0; n < txtWerte.length; n++) {
      System.out.println(txt_Werte.getText());
      werte[n] = Double.parseDouble(txtWerte[n]);

     double mittelwert = mittelwert(werte);
    plotter.add( mittelwert);
     }
     }
    //plotter.repaint();

  });


Wäre super wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte 
Vielen Dank


----------

